

Ask HN: Where can I follow linux development? - why-el

Hey,<p>I did a googling around but I couldn&#x27;t find a source that describes how one can go about following linux development. I understand that one could subscribe to some lists, but there are many, and I am primarily interested in the kernel and the big picture stuff (What the core maintainers think, where are features discussed, community input). Any ideas or tips?<p>PS: There was a post around here with similar info, but i am failing to locate it.
======
hendzen
subscribe to lwn.net - lots of good articles about new stuff in the kernel.

~~~
why-el
Thank you for the suggestion. This seems to be a paying option. I am not sure
I can afford it at the moment (Locking in through local banks where I live.)

~~~
hendzen
They have a "starving hacker" option for 3.50 a month. I think it is worth it
for the high quality of content (without annoying ads). They have some non-
subscriber articles you can check out to get an idea of the quality.

